# un-named Water Dragon.



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

poor lil guy held out for 2 days with me in his horrid condition. at least his suffering is over now.............
ignorant ppl make me so MAD :censor: :censor: :censor: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :bash: :bash: :2wallbang: :2wallbang: :diablo: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

condolences for your loss bev, RIP little john doe


----------



## melpeck86 (May 22, 2006)

*rip*

Sorry for your loss, RIP
xx


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Bev. You did the best you could. At least it left with someone who actually cared for it.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry to hear that RIP


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Shame.. sorry to hear


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

RIP water dragon


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

sorry for your loss


----------



## mouse (May 14, 2006)

sorry for your loss


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

sorry for your loss R.I.P


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

RIP Little Water Dragon


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Snake Charmer (Mar 26, 2006)

*Sorry for your loss

:halo: R.I.P Un-named Water Dragon :halo: *


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

that sucks, horrible people mistreating animals whats the point, do they get pleasure out of it? 


sick... :censor: people

at least you tried to save the little guy well done


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry for your loss once more


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Glad it at least had a few days with someone who really cared. RIP little waterdragon. Think u should give him a name of somekind out of respect now  how about Malaika, it means angel in swahili. 

RIP anyway little one.


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Blazey said:


> Glad it at least had a few days with someone who really cared. RIP little waterdragon. Think u should give him a name of somekind out of respect now  how about Malaika, it means angel in swahili.
> 
> RIP anyway little one.




I am sorry for your loss, awww thats so sweet blazey  
these kinda things make me sick, it reminds me of the time me got a large 
bosc monitor , once we had got it home and left it for a bit to settle in I went to check on it and found it upside down and we then noticed a large actual foot print on its belly where someone had stamped on it and thats why it was upside down cause it couldn't walk, it died 
the night we brought home! :evil: :evil: :banghead: :2wallbang: 
I will never understand why someone would buy an animal if they haven't got a clue what they are doing with it or don't give a crap about it! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh that's terribe, i am sorry to hear about the bosc  don't know how someone could do something like that to anything living :evil:


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

I know it was terrible the poor thing, I guess the people that brought him thought he was cool but didn't understand how to look after him, and when he became aggrestive they just stamped on him, its sick! I don't understand why you would buy something like that if you don't know what you are doing they a big animals! :2wallbang: well at least his in a better place now!


----------

